# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 08/2016



## PCGH_Stephan (1. Juli 2016)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 08/2016 ist ab sofort         online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 6. Juli         2016 am Kiosk. Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware teilweise         einige Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games  Hardware     08/2016 in diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht, auf  Fragen und        Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Print: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 08/2016 haben euch gefallen?*


----------



## country (3. Juli 2016)

Ich noch nicht durch mit dem Heft, kann aber schon sagen das das geil ist 

GTX 1080: Die MSI enttäuscht mich etwas. Da hätte ich mehr erwartet. Es fällt mir etwas schwer die Lautstärke einzuschätzen. Wobei 1,5 und 1,7 Sone sollten wohl eh nichts ausmachen. Bisher Liebäugelte ich mit einer Palit weil ich ein fan von Biosmods bin und diese Dualbios hat. Bei der Zotac bräuchte man bei 325W aber evtl. garkein Biosmod.  - Was aber auch langweilig wäre 

Schade das "Augengesundheit - Monitore" nicht dabei war. Wird auch auf die Sinnhaftigkeit von Gunnarbrillen eingegangen?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. Juli 2016)

Ich lese gerade zum ersten Mal die "E-paper" Einzelheft Version, als PDF.

Wollte nur mal los werden, dass ich es sehr gut finde, dass es diese Möglichkeit gibt.
So muss ich nicht mehr von Tankstelle zu Tankstelle, bzw. Bahnhofsbuchhandel fahren, um zu schauen, ob die aktuelle Ausgabe dort schon erhältlich ist.

Abos sind auch nicht so meins.

Von daher ist die Einzelheft E-paper Version genau mein Ding.
40MB sind heut zu Tage auch kein Problem mehr. Vor allem nicht auf meiner neuen 2TB SSD 
Danke für diese Möglichkeit, mit den digitalen Einzelheften.
3,99€ finde ich fair.

Speziellen Dank an Raff für seine guten Tests und diesmal war ja wirklich eine ganze Menge zu testen 
Aber auch Dank an das komplette PCGH Team, die insgesamt eine wieder einmal sehr interessante Ausgabe gebracht haben.

Wer die nicht kauft, ist selber schuld 

und btw: Hab nach meinem upgrade gerade sehr viel Spaß, wenn ich falls nötig meine 1080 mal wieder auf stabilen 2+ Ghz bei 11 Gbps Memory laufen hab. 
Das geht schon ganz gut. 
Vor allem auf meinem neuen 21:9 3440x1440 Monitor   

Naja, ein bisschen Spaß muss sein. 



Was wollte ich eigentlich sagen ?

Kurz:
Danke ! 
Klasse Arbeit, PCGH !


Weiter so ! 


Ach, kleiner Nachtrag:
Danke auch nochmal an PCGH Torsten, für den Hinweis auf die E-paper Einzelhefte. ( http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-ram-radeon-wakue-ueberblick.html#post8284984 )
Hab die vorher gar nicht gefunden und dachte es gäbe nur Abos.
Evtl. kann man nochmals an prominenterer Stelle darauf hinweisen, dass es auch Einzelhefte zum digitalen Download gibt. Ich war mir dessen vorher nicht bewusst. 
So viel zu meinem feedback 



Chris.


----------



## JFF78 (4. Juli 2016)

Danke danke danke für den von mir lage erwarteten 1070/1080 Test 

Wenn man die Lautstärkewerte so betrachtet, scheinen die neuen Karten trotz kleinerer Fertigung schwerer zu bändigen sein. Aus meiner Sicht schafft es lediglich Gainward/Palit mit "Monster" Kühler zuverlässig (Inno 3D nur mit Temperaturanstieg). Das MSI, EVGA doch relativ laut sind enttäuscht etwas. Und bei FEs über Lautstärke als "erträglich" zu reden finde ich reichlich untertrieben. Ich finde damit vielleicht auch bei den Hersteller ein Umdenken stattfindet, muss man die seit der spitzenmäßigen Kühlung der 7800GTX absolut miserabel geratene Referenz Kühllösungen deutlicher anprangern. Radialkühler hin oder her, aber weder bei der Kühlung noch bei der Lautstärke können die punkten. Die sind nur gut genug, um von dem Wasserkühler Liebhaber abmontiert zu werden 

Werdet ihr auch die X4 Versionen der Inno3D IChill testen? Wäre interessant zu wissen wie der vierte Lüfter zu Lautstärke/Temperatur beiträgt, der Aufpreis ist ja relativ gering.

Am Schluss habe ich noch eine Frage zu den Gainward/Palit Karten: in eurem Test steht, dass Gainward 3 Jahre Garantie bietet und Palit 2 Jahre, bei Geizhals und Co steht es genau anders rum, was ist jetzt nun richtig (wäre schonmal für die Kaufentscheidung dieser doch relativ gleicher karten interessant zu wissen)?

EDIT: bezüglich der Garantie Gainward/Palit habe ich die Herstellerseiten angesehen. Scheinbar bieten sie gar keine Garantie an, sondern man hat lediglich die gesetzliche Gewährleistung dem Hersteller gegenüber, also wegen Beweislastumkehr effektiv nur 6 Monate. Wenn das wirklich so ist - ein deutlicher Nachteil gegenüber Karten anderer Herstelle, die explizit 2-3 Jahre Garantie bieten. Kann hier jemand Licht ins Dunkle bringen


----------



## MDJ (6. Juli 2016)

Erst mal ein Lob an euch:
Die Ausgabe ist super geworden!   Die Überstunden müssen heftig gewesen sein, hoffe ihr habt durch die Pizzen nicht so zugenommen 

Eine Frage habe ich da noch:
Auf Seite 70 schreibt ihr, bezüglich des Mainboards "MSI H170A PC Mate", dass man über das BIOS kein Undervolting betreiben kann.
Ist es dann eigentlich dennoch möglich, die CPU per Software, also mit dem Intel XTU-Tool zu undervolten? Ich habe das Board nicht, aber interessieren würde es mich trotzdem


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (7. Juli 2016)

Einen getrennten Test mit Software-Tools von Drittanbietern habe ich nicht gemacht. Erfahrungsgemäß ist XTU bei Nutzung einer nicht-K-SKU, wie sie für H170-System typisch wäre, extrem eingeschränkt.


----------



## wolflux (8. Juli 2016)

Wirklich suuuper Ausgabe Männers, da alles Super ist, brauche ich diesmal nicht so ausführlich werden.
Ein Fehlerchen habt ihr im Fazit des
 "Der neue High-End-Tipp?" Die 40x Lanes für den 6800k sind nicht korrekt aber im Text stimmt es.

MfG.
wolflux

edit:
Sehr interessanter Artikel zur RX480, coole Karte.
Da überlegt man tatsächlich bei dem üppigen Speicher ob man nicht jedes Jahr eine solche Karte neu kauft und um die Highendkarten auszulassen. Der Wiederverkaufswert und eine neue 270.00€ Karte rechnet sich. Was man hier Geld sparen könnte  und jedes Jahr neuen Spaß.

Gruss


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (13. Juli 2016)

wolflux schrieb:


> Wirklich suuuper Ausgabe Männers, da alles Super ist, brauche ich diesmal nicht so ausführlich werden.


Danke!



wolflux schrieb:


> Ein Fehlerchen habt ihr im Fazit des "Der neue High-End-Tipp?" Die 40x Lanes für den 6800k sind nicht korrekt aber im Text stimmt es.



Wo das nur wieder herkommt. In meinem Excel hier steht's korrekt. *schulterzucken* Sollte aber natürlich trotzdem nicht sein. Seltsam.


----------



## bonbon2k (17. Juli 2016)

Ihr schreibt bei der Palit und Gainward 1080, dass sie effektiv 4 Slots benötigt. In der Tabelle "Übersicht der Herstellerdesigns" schreibt ihr, dass sie eine 2.5 Slot Kühllösung hat. In der Tabelle mit den Eigenschaften und den Wertungen steht 3 Slots. Ich bin leicht verwirrt  braucht das Teil nun wirklich effektiv 4 Slots oder ist das ein Fehler?


----------



## micha1006 (23. Juli 2016)

*Fehler in Ausgabe 08/2016 bei den Tests der GTX 1070/1080 ?*

Hallo liebe Leute,
in Ausgabe 08/2016 auf Seite 38 sind die Fazits und Technischen Spezifikationen der verschiedenen Modelle der 1070/1080 abgedruckt. Was mir da ins Auge fällt sind die ersten 3 Plätze der GTX 1080 mit der Zotac 1080 AMP! Extreme, Gainward 1080 Phönix GLH und der Palit1080 Game Rock Premium unter der Tabellen-Sparte GPU-OC bestanden. Bei +10% und +15% haben die Grafikkarten den OC-Test nicht bestanden, allerdings bei +20% haben alle bestanden.........das kann ja normalerweise nicht sein !? Oder habe ich da nen Denkfehler ! Danke schon mal für euer Feedback !

P.S. wünsche allen ein schönes Wochende !


----------



## ile (24. Juli 2016)

Also nachdem ich mir den Toms hardware test zu 1070 und 1080 Modellen gelesen hab, muss ich konstatieren, dass ich enttäuscht vom Testverfahren der PCGH bin. Beispielsweise würde ich vom PCGH Test ausgehend denken, dass die Zotac eine gut und recht leise gekühlte 1080 ist, die aufgrund der 5 Jahre Garantie ziemlich empfehlenswert wäre. Lese ich aber dann im Internet, dass das Lüfter-Drehzahlverhalten völlig Banane ist und dank schwankender Lautstärke die Akustik merklich störend ist, dann frage ich mich, wieso PCGH das nicht auffällt und das Teil auch noch mit dem top Produkt award auszeichnet? Obendrein werden die Wandler auch noch ungesund heiß. Da hätte ich beinahe Müll weiter empfohlen. 

Ähnlich hat auch die Palit Probleme gemacht, wenngleich wohl nicht bei jedem. 

Natürlich weiß ich nicht, ob ihr einfach Glück hattet mit eurer Karte, der Artikel deutet zumindest bei der Zotac aber nicht darauf hin. 

Entweder das ganze lässt sich simpel erklären oder aber eure Testmethoden sind überholt...

[NEU] Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme - Pascal-Roundup: GeForce GTX 1070 und GeForce GTX 1080 im Vergleich

"Die Karte ist groß, schwer und brachial schnell. Der Kühler ist mit das Beste, was man für diesen Chip bekommen kann - und doch patzt Zotac gerade in dieser Disziplin, denn die Lüfter und ihre Steuerung können da einfach nicht mehr Schritt halten.

Das ständige An/Aus/An/Aus der Lüfter nervt einfach massiv.

Dies, das hohe Power Traget und die dann unter Extremlast viel zu hohen Spannungswandlertemperaturen sorgen in der B-Note dafür, dass wir keinen expliziten Kauftipp vergeben können - zumindest nicht, wenn wir den anderen Herstellern gegenüber fair bleiben wollen, die diese Aufgaben deutlich besser gelöst haben."


----------



## Gast1666645802 (24. Juli 2016)

Bei Zotac ist es ein Hardwareproblem. Ich habe die Lüfter ausgebaut und vermessen. Mal abgesehen von der extremen Serienstreuung bleiben die unterhab von 820 bis 900 U/min (je nach individueller Qualität) auf Grund des miesen Lagers und Motors einfach stehen.  Da kann auch keine Hysterese helfen, denn solange die Kurve nicht über 900 U/min liegt,  gehen die Dinger immer wieder aus und bekommen dann natürlich erneut den Startimpuls. Zotac hat alle Messdaten bekommen und nun ein BIOS im Test, das auf jegliche Hysterese verzichtet (ist mit solchen Lüftern ja auch sinnlos) und stattdessen die Lüfterkürve so auslegt, dass die Dinger bei der gewünschten Temperatur einfach schon bei ca 900 U/min liegen. Bissl tricky, aber das sollte gehen. Der Semi-Passiv-Mode geht dann also über den Lüfter, der von sich aus stehen bleibt, obwohl noch ca 28% PWM anliegen. Ist allerdings nunmehr auch etwas lauter. In Asien fällt das aber nicht auf, weil die eh bei über 30°C Raumtemperatur testen.

Die Spannungswandler leiden auch an diesem Lüfterlapsus, denn die kleine Alibi-Platte schafft keine 270 Watt, die das Power-Target zulässt. Allerdings müsste man dann wirklich die Karte komplett zerlegen und länger aufheizen und echtes Monitoring betreiben. Da muss ich jedoch die Print-Kollegen allerdings mal in Schutz nehmen, denn bei mir dauert der Test nur einer Karte bis zu drei Tage. Das ist bei dem enormen Zeitdruck in einer normalen Redaktion kaum zu schaffen und geht hier sicher auch nur, weil ich mehrere Plätze gleichzeitig laufen lassen kann, die ich auch räumlich ausgelagert habe. Das wiederum ist eine Kostenfrage, der man sich normalerweise verweigert, weil es sich einfach übers Jahr nicht lohnt. 

Man kann sicher auch nicht verlangen, zeitaufwendig Leiterzüge zu analysieren und zwischen echten Phasen und Wandlerzügen zu unterscheiden oder mal zu messen, welcher Wandlerzug von wo aus gespeist wird. Das interessiert sicher nur wenige, da die meisten nur nach Benchmarkbalken geiern. So gesehen ist dein Wunsch eher die Nische, die wir aus gegebenem Anlass verstärkt bedienen. Da dies aber (leider) kaum massenkompatibel ist, würde ich daraus aber  auch keinen Vorwurf ableiten. Jeder hat andere Präferenzen und das ist auch gut so. Ich habe dafür keine Zeit, viele Spiele in zig Settings zu testen. Irgendetwas bleibt also immer auf der Strecke 

Wobei das aktuelle  Retail-BIOS der AMP! Extreme lustigerweise einige MHz weniger rausballert und die Zotac damit nicht mehr als schnellste Karte dastehen lässt. Erinnert mich etwas an MSI...


----------



## ile (24. Juli 2016)

FormatC schrieb:


> Bei Zotac ist es ein Hardwareproblem. Ich habe die Lüfter ausgebaut und vermessen. Mal abgesehen von der extremen Serienstreuung bleiben die unterhab von 820 bis 900 U/min (je nach individueller Qualität) auf Grund des miesen Lagers und Motors einfach stehen.  Da kann auch keine Hysterese helfen, denn solange die Kurve nicht über 900 U/min liegt,  gehen die Dinger immer wieder aus und bekommen dann natürlich erneut den Startimpuls. Zotac hat alle Messdaten bekommen und nun ein BIOS im Test, das auf jegliche Hysterese verzichtet (ist mit solchen Lüftern ja auch sinnlos) und stattdessen die Lüfterkürve so auslegt, dass die Dinger bei der gewünschten Temperatur einfach schon bei ca 900 U/min liegen. Bissl tricky, aber das sollte gehen. Der Semi-Passiv-Mode geht dann also über den Lüfter, der von sich aus stehen bleibt, obwohl noch ca 28% PWM anliegen. Ist allerdings nunmehr auch etwas lauter. In Asien fällt das aber nicht auf, weil die eh bei über 30°C Raumtemperatur testen.
> 
> Die Spannungswandler leiden auch an diesem Lüfterlapsus, denn die kleine Alibi-Platte schafft keine 270 Watt, die das Power-Target zulässt. Allerdings müsste man dann wirklich die Karte komplett zerlegen und länger aufheizen und echtes Monitoring betreiben. Da muss ich jedoch die Print-Kollegen allerdings mal in Schutz nehmen, denn bei mir dauert der Test nur einer Karte bis zu drei Tage. Das ist bei dem enormen Zeitdruck in einer normalen Redaktion kaum zu schaffen und geht hier sicher auch nur, weil ich mehrere Plätze gleichzeitig laufen lassen kann, die ich auch räumlich ausgelagert habe. Das wiederum ist eine Kostenfrage, der man sich normalerweise verweigert, weil es sich einfach übers Jahr nicht lohnt.
> 
> ...


Naja, okay. Zeitdruck mag da sein. Aber die Zotac ist nach dem was du sagst einfach komplett Müll aus meiner Sicht. Und zumindest so robust muss ein Testverfahren eines Magazins, für das ich monatlich Geld überweise, einfach sein, dass ein solches Produkt nicht als "top product" und Testsieger da steht, obwohl es doch in der Praxis gravierende Mängel hat. Das kann es nicht sein. Zeitaufwand hin oder her. Ich möchte aussagekräftige Tests, nicht welche, die wirklich relevante Dinge unterschlagen. 

Bei allem Respekt, Raff, du genießt bei mir Kultstatus. Aber da muss wirklich das Testverfahren erweitert werden, bitte. Mir reichen die Tests auch einen Monat später, in der Schnelle reicht auch ein "Hands on" Artikel. Für Geld erwarte ich schon, dass solch klare Mängel ersichtlich werden. Weil wenn ich nem Kumpel dann ne Zotac empfehle aufgrund des PCGH awards und dann zu hören kriege, dass die Lüfter immer so komisch aufheulen, dann ist es wohl nachvollziehbar, dass ich das schwer ungut fände und mich frage, wofür ich da Geld ausgegeben habe. Ist glaube ich menschlich nachvollziehbar, oder? Was ich damit sagen möchte: Tests, die solche Dinge nicht aufdecken, sind halt einfach nicht viel wert, wenn ich am Ende dann doch was kaufe, was mir ganz klar nicht taugt.

Ich bezahle ja genau deswegen gerne das Abo, weil ich mir detailliertere und aussagekräftigere Tests erhoffe, als es die meisten Internetseiten liefern. OK, vielleicht ist Tom's Hardware die Referenz, die man nicht unbedingt erwarten darf. Aber schlussendlich muss sich die Test Methode danach richten, ob alle in der Praxis deutlichen Mängel aufgedeckt werden, nicht primär am Zeitaufwand. Zumindest wenn man den Qualitätsanspruch hat, den ich mir erhoffe. Klar, alles hat seine Grenzen, ist mir klar. Aber am Ende muss ich bei diesem Test halt sagen, dass er mich in die Irre geführt hätte. Das ist das Ergebnis, das für mich am Ende steht. Und das ändert sich nunmal auch dann nicht, wenn ich die Gründe dafür kennen sollte, das Resultat und der mögliche Ärger bleibt der selbe.

Weiß nicht, wie andere ticken, aber ich hab n PCGH Abo, weil ich in Zeiten von alles gratis (im Internet) eben auch klassischen Qualitätsjournalismus unterstützen möchte. Daraus leitet sich dann aber auch die Erwartungshaltung, die ich habe, ab. Schnell schnell brauch und will ich jedenfalls nicht. Ich kann warten.


----------



## o0Julia0o (24. Juli 2016)

Mit Interesse habe ich den Test über die GTX 1070-Partnerkarten gelesen. Ist auch alles soweit verständlich geschrieben und informativ. Jedoch fehlen sehr wichtige Angaben bei allen Grafikkarten. Die Höhen! Warum sind diese nicht aufgeführt? Ich möchte doch wissen, ob sie mit meinen HDD-Cage kollidieren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Graka ist andersherum auf dem Bild dargestellt, aber die Information die mir fehlt sollte klar werden)

Bitte also bei zukünfitigen Tests nicht nur die Lautheit messen, sondern auch die Höhe(ab PCIe-Slot-Mitte) bis zur unteren Kante der Grafikkarten. Dort steht ja jetzt z.B. bei der GTX 1070 Game Rock Premium: "Custom-PCB mit 12 cm Höhe" - das bezieht sich ja dann auf die Gessamtkarte. Ist aber doch uninteressant, da die Höhe von Slotmitte bis nach unten mit einem HDD-Cage in Konflikt kommen könnte. Die oberen 1-2cm - wären sinnvoll für Konflikte mit dem CPU-Kühler zu wissen. Also getrennte Werte - je von der PCIe-Slot-Mitte ausgehend. Übertrieben formuliert: Wenn die GTX 1070 Game Rock Premium nehme & die angegebenen 12cm dann vom PCIe-Slot als 6cm nach oben und 6cm nach unten nehme. Dann würde kaum noch ein CPU-Kühler über die Karte passen im oberen PCIe-Slot eines Mainboards eingesteckt.

Falls Jemand die Werte hat - für die 1070ger - immer her damit. Danke!


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (26. Juli 2016)

In den Testtabellen wird die Länge und die Breite der Karten angegeben. Die Länge ist die Ausdehnung von der Slotblende mit den Display-Anschlüssen bis hin zum Ende der Platine, an dem üblicherweise die Stomanschlüsse sind und die in traditionellen Tower-Gehäusen Richtung Gehäuse-Front zeigen würde. Wenn die Karte vor einem auf dem Tisch liegt, mit Display-Anschlüssen links, PCIe-Slot unten würde man es als Links-Rechts-Ausdehnung sehen.

Dann gibt's noch die Höhe: Bei derselben Ausrichtung der Karte ist die angegebene Höhe das Maß vom untern Rand der Platine (ohne den herausstehenden PCIe-Slot) bis zum oberen Rand. Diese Angabe findet sich nur bei besonders hohen Platinen, also solchen, die über das ATX-Maß hinausgehen, im Feld Sonstiges.

Die Breite (bei o.g. Ausrichtung) der Karte geben wir zusätzlich meist noch einmal bei der Kühlung in Form der belegten Slots mit an (Dual-Slot, 2,5-Slot, Triple-Slot).

Hoffe, das angehängte Bild illustriert es halbwegs.


----------



## o0Julia0o (26. Juli 2016)

ja, super Bild. Warum die Breite im Feld Sonstiges zu finden ist & nicht bei den anderen Maßen - naja. Perfekt wäre natürlich die Breite über - und unter der PCEe-Slot-Mitte. Aber meist ist oben ja nicht viel mehr Breite. So kann man schon ganz gut klarkommen - wenn es nicht auf ein paar mm drauf ankommt, z.B. zum CPU-Kühler. Danke.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (27. Juli 2016)

Normalerweise ist die "Breite" ja die Ausdehnung nach unten. Eine normale Backplate, die Richtung CPU-Kühler ragen würde, ist ja i.d.R. nur 2-3 Millimeter dick. Wenn das von der Norm abweicht, wird es mit angegeben, aber das passiert halt eher selten, darum im Feld Sonstiges.

Aber wir haben (auch) aufgrund deines Feedback mal einen Infokasten ähnlich dem Bild entworfen, der die nächsten Marktübersichten zieren wird, sodass es zu weniger Verwirrungen kommen sollte.


----------



## helleye (28. Juli 2016)

Die PCGH Ausgabe war mal wieder sehr informativ. Kein Polaris für mich, dafür warten aus Vega. Das Geld wurde dafür in einen Gaming Stuhl investiert und das 15 Jahre alte durchgesessene Modell endlich ersetzt  Gut das auch mal auch mal eine wichtige Peripherie betrachtet wurde.


----------



## bonbon2k (29. Juli 2016)

Diese ganzen "Gamerstühle" sind ein Abklatsch vom Ergohuman Plus. Warum testet ihr nicht das Original? Wäre doch ein interessanter Vergleich


----------

